
Beginners being herded into command line due to composer - ayi
https://github.com/composer/composer/issues/4950
======
krapp
Good. PHP developers are being forced to meet a minimum standard of competence
that the rest of the programming world met years ago. I see absolutely nothing
wrong with that.

And I say that as a PHP developer who spent the majority of his time working
through FTP and a text editor, manually dealing with dependencies, installing
from ZIP files, dealing with the peculiarities of hand-rolled autoloaders and
module systems. Drag them all into the harsh light of modernity.

And by "modernity" I mean "the modernity of thirty years ago," but
nevertheless. Given the choice between sane dependency management in PHP and
not learning the command line _learn the command line._

------
thekaleb
How it's this in anyway a composer issue? Should this not be an issue on a
specific project which is using composer? I am of the opinion that this is a
non-issue overall.

